# I Miss u Pepsi



## nataliepepsi (May 29, 2008)

I lost my little girl on saturday 24th may 2008 aged 14. Peps you are my best friend thank you so much for listening to me all these years i wish things could be different. Its so hard to come to terms that you will never be around anymore it breaks my heart! i hope that you are sleeping peacefully and one day we will meet again! I Love you so much you will be forever in my thoughts. I miss u!


----------



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

RIP Pepsi xx may you have a happy time at rainbow bridge


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

So sorry you lost your little girl, RIP little Pespi play happy at rainbow bridge.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

R.I.P Sweet Girl


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sorry for your loss, RIP Pepsi


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

run free at the bridge pepsi, 
sorry for your loss


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

sorry for your loss of Pepsi. RIP.... sweet little girl play & run free across the bridge


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

sorry to hear about your loss
R.I.P pepsi


----------



## andyjakeydan (Apr 27, 2008)

so sorry for your loss(i know exactly how you feel)....try to take comfort from knowing that she'll always be there in your heart...


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

R.I.P Pepsi.

Sorry for your loss

love Jade x


----------



## domino (May 30, 2008)

Pepsi we are all so sad you are no longer here.You were such a special girl that gave everyone love especially natalie who was your soulmate.We miss you so much and hope you are happy at rainbow.You will be forever in our hearts until we meet again.Be happy little girl we love you and miss you forever xxxxx


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

Sleep tight Pepsi xx 
Sorry for your loss .. big hugs


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

sorry for your loss,,,


----------



## Amyp92 (Jun 3, 2008)

I miss you pepsi sooooo much. i just wish that you could be here again. You were so lovely and so beautiful. i had never ever met any other dog like you until nat came into the family, and as soon as i saw you i loved you. rest in piece sweetie and i hope i will get to see you again. Have fun at rainbow, none of us will ever foreget you, you will always be in our hearts xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx I LOVE YOUU XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

awww these posts make me so sad 

its so hard to lose someone we love so much, hope your pain eases soon xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

Very sorry to hear about you dog x


----------



## grooveman (Jun 4, 2008)

My sincerest and heartfelt condolences to you.


----------



## nataliepepsi (May 29, 2008)

I would like to say thank you to everyone for all your kind words there isn't a day that goes by that I don't think about my little girl she was always there and makes me so sad I will never see her again. I try not to cry and move on but I'm crying in side each and every day I hope the pain eases but the memories will never be forgotten I miss u sweetheart I hope your at rest and watching over me! Love u xxx xxxx xxx


----------



## nataliepepsi (May 29, 2008)

Happy Christmas Peps, its the first one without u and im sooo sad your not here but i hope you are at rest and looking after all the people we love. U are a beautiful dog and i was so lucky to have you as a part of my life. i love you so much and think of you always, nobody understands the pain and never will. love u forever and ever. 

Love You xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## grooveman (Jun 4, 2008)

I lost my boy a few weeks ago. Brunswick was 13 years old, he is the dog in my avatar. I am thankful I have his son Cosmo to carry on his legacy. I think about him all the time, and I miss him terribly. 
Happy holidays to you and yours.


----------



## Amyp92 (Jun 3, 2008)

Happy Christmas Peps. We Are Forever Thinking Of You. We Will Never Forget You..x Rest In Peace We All Love Youxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## domino (May 30, 2008)

A year has passed since you went away Pepsi and we miss you every day. You will always be forever in our hearts we love you so much. Be happy little girl until we meet again xxxxxxxx


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

so sorry for your loss.RIP Pepsi


----------



## nataliepepsi (May 29, 2008)

One year today i lost my beautiful little girl and still hurts like the day you went to rainbow bridge. There isnt a day that goes by that i dont think about you and wish you were here. Your never fogotten and are always with me in my heart. i love you so much peps x x x x x


----------

